# 155cm (5"2') female seeking entry level road bike for weekend use



## missv (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies, please help!

I'm looking for a road bike in the $1500 price range. Like most men, the bike must be beautiful (eg. Bianchi), value for money and treat me well.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Over your budget and beyond entry level, but competitive cyclist has some closeout Ultegra-equipped Cervelo RS in 48cm (650c wheels) for $2200.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/f...-shimano-ultegra-6700-complete-bike-8632.html


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

cannondale caad 10-4 most could be found around your budget $1500. best aluminum frame out there, Sram Force carbon crank, Rivals everything else. should weight in around 17-17.5lbs. search around and above all the bike has to FIT.
i'm gonna get a mens version sometime Feb.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Impeccable taste!*

Welcome to the forum!



missv said:


> Like most men, the bike must be beautiful (eg. *Bianchi*)


The Bianch Via Nirone 7 105 has an MSRP of USD 1299 w/o pedals. Shimano 105 is a very fine component group.

The standard (men's) version is Celeste with white accents and the Dama Bianca (women's) version is white with celeste accents. 
On first glance the only non-optical difference between the men's and women's is the saddle, but there is more to it:
The Dama Bianca frames have slightly different geometry. The top tubes are in general one cm shorter than the mens for a given size. This to accomodate for women's in general longer legs and shorter upper bodies and arms than men.

I'm sure that you Bianchi pusher will help you find a bike and saddle that matches your bottom, and I'm too worried about the differences in geometry, since I don't know your particular build. (Bianchis should IMO be as Celeste as possible.)

Men's: http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/via-nirone-7/via-nirone-7-105/
Women's: http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/dama-bianca/via-nirone-7-dama/via-nirone-7-dama-105/

Good luck! I'm a Gentleman, by the way.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trek 1.5 WSD (2010) and the Trek Lexa (2011) are good choices. 
Both come in 43 and 47 cm frame sizes.


----------



## missv (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone;

Re: the Bianchi, i'm very dissappointed as there are only two models availabe in Austarlia. And only one in my price range.

It is the Dama Sora: $1399 AU
http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/dama-bianca/via-nirone-7-dama/via-nirone-7-dama-sora/
Shimano Sora

Everyone that i have spoken to says that it is just not value for money considering it runs on a Sora groupset and most of this price range are on a Tiagra or 105.
But the question beckons - does it actually matter?

I have been looking at three others:

Oreba at $1899 AU
http://www.orbea.com/nz-us/bicis/modelos/aqua_dama_ttg/#
Shimano Tiagra

or 

Trek: $1799AU
http://www.trekbikes.com/au/en/bikes/road/lexa/lexaslxuz/
Shimano 105

Merida:$1899AU
http://www.merida.com.au/en_au/bike/2011/67/Road+Bike/RIDE+Lite+Juliet+94-com
Shimano 105

Has anyone purchased a bike online? 
There are some nice bikes at www.evanscycles.com which look to be cheaper than found in Australia.

Thanks guys and girls.

PS i'm very tiny, womens specific will probably be best for me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Of the ones you've listed, the Orbea would be the one I would get. The Trek would be my second choice. I am not familiar with the Merida. 

To me the Orbea felt as if the wheels were placed in exactly the perfect spot. Orbeas area designed by a woman, for women. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I looked at the bikes you linked, missv, and I think the Orbea seems to be the better package.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Trek has the updated 105 10spd components--which have many of the same features as the highest-end Shimano parts. The bike is nice looking and Trek has good warranty support. They have an increasingly strong Womens line.

The best thing the Orbea has going for it is that it isn't a Trek. Some people just don't like the big corporate companies. Like Trek, Orbea has a strong womens line. Since the Orbea uses 9spd Tiagra, it's going to be expensive to do a 10spd conversion, and over time your options for good 9spd gear will continue to decrease (in the case something wears out or breaks). 

If you want an Orbea, spend the money for one with 105... but of those bikes the Trek is significantly nicer.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Merida looks fairly comparable to the Trek... the gearing isn't as wide so it will be harder to go up the steepest hills, but otherwise I would say they are very comparable. Ride the Trek and Merida and go with whichever one fits and feels best--part of that should be the amount of effort the shop will put into getting the right fit. 

Don't shop online unless you're already certain you know what fits rights and feels good.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

How about Terry?

http://www.terrybicycles.com/Bicycles/Ready-To-Ride-Performance/Tailwind


----------



## keh16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Orbea = Beautiful!!!


----------

